# Project Tarpon Weekend in POC



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Mizpah Log

Overall, we had a rather large time going a combined 7 for 17 over the 3 days we fished in POC. Thanks Scott for bringing us all together again and putting on a fun event with a great cause.

Thursday- Made a solo trip in the afternoon to do a little scouting and pre-fishing. Found several good schools of Tarpon in front of the Pass and fished them with the Eve. Had a double header on twice and ended up 2 for 5, landing a couple of fish in the 130-150 lb class.

Friday- With most of the regular crew aboard we had another fine day on the water going 2 for 6 with quite a few more bites. Again saw lots of tarpon not too far from the Pass and had several National Geographic moments.

Saturday- Started out a little slow with the wind but finally found a good concentration of fish down the beach. Highlight was hooking and landing a triple header of 90-110 lb class fish. Ended up 3 for 6 on the day and high tailing it back to Clarks as the North wind began to blow.

Sunday- we put it straight on the trailer and began packing our stuff and heading back home after a couple of Tacos from Josies.

It was great to see most of the Tarpon sickos again and we sorely missed a few that couldn’t make it. From the breakfast tacos, the fishing, dockside stories, and Hurricane Junction burgers to the all you can eat fried shrimp… it was all good stuff. And, despite having to walk halfway down the hall at work before standing fully erect and moving at a normal pace, I’m ready to go do it again.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Great to meet all you guys! Looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Great weekend indeed! It was great to see the Regular Members out in force as well as meeting the newer members of the group. 

As always, I can't tell my team mates enough how much I appreciate being asked to tag along. Tight lines and following seas, Chris


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Great weekend for all. Thanks Scott


----------

